# movinmg money



## higreece (Jan 31, 2010)

Help. We're about to start on the build of a home in Greece and looking for advice on the best way to transfer money. Also do any of the Forex companies come recommended from experience? Not the best time to be transferring funds so every Euro counts. The plan is to start April and complete the build by next Jan/Feb.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

higreece said:


> Help. We're about to start on the build of a home in Greece and looking for advice on the best way to transfer money. Also do any of the Forex companies come recommended from experience? Not the best time to be transferring funds so every Euro counts. The plan is to start April and complete the build by next Jan/Feb.


Hi

I've always had good service from HiFX


----------



## ovy (Feb 8, 2011)

The Grocer said:


> Hi
> 
> I've always had good service from HiFX


I am the same as Grocer, have always used HIFX.
One word of advice if I may, do not pay the full amount for your house (hold some back) until you are happy with EVERYTHING.


----------

